
On the death of my family's dairy farm - waffle_ss
https://blog.abevoelker.com/2019-03-06/on-the-death-of-my-familys-dairy-farm/
======
waffle_ss
This is the blog post I mentioned I was working on in an HN comment[1] from a
couple of months ago about dairy farms that got some traction. Unfortunately
it took me a couple months to finish rather than a couple weeks.

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18942467](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18942467)

